# دورات cnc أو برامج محاكاة له



## zageng (23 أبريل 2006)

أود من إخوتى لو يعلموا مواقع دورات cnc سواء كانت كتب أو تعليم فيديو و برامج محاكاة له
ولإخوتى جزيل الشكر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

منتدى التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب cnc 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=44

اذا لم تجد طلبك بالمشاركات هناك , فقدم الطلب........ فالاخ المشرف eng-mohamed-ismail سيفيدك ان شاء الله


تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك يا اخى 
اليك هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=16724


----------



## zageng (26 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لكم إخوتى على الإهتمام


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صناعي1 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

من خلال هذا الرابط يمكن تنزيل برنامج للمحاكاة و رسم مسار سكين القطع
http://www.betatechnical.com/autonc.htm
ارجو ان تجدوه مفيدا


----------

